# Yet another!!! And a BIG one!



## Canon Fan (Jan 9, 2005)

OK this is either the deal of the century (or last 24 months!) or I know even less about vintage stuff than I thought? Just picked this one up. Correct me if I am wrong but 120 is medium format yes? Anyway this is supposed to be circa 1940-1948 and shoots 120. I really don't even care if it still works or not becaues it is such a relic even if it is a cheap or undesirable brand or model it will make one hell of a conversation piece, no? Either way the seller says everything does move, has not tested with film but dry fired. Paid winning bid, $15.50 :shock: 

If it works?  :shock:  8)    SWEEET!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 10, 2005)

It's an Argoflex, a camera made between 1940 and 1951. Three basic models:

E - with Varex Anastigmat lens 75/4.5

EM - same but metal body

EF - same model but with flash.

I think you might have the EM model, made in 1948.

Put some T-max in it, see what gives...      Have fun.


----------

